# Bennett's Wallabies



## DonThom (Jun 22, 2013)

Anyone know of any breeders of Bennett's Wallabies in the UK or EU ?

Would be most grateful for any help and info.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

You may get more response from the reptile forum uk.


----------



## something ridiculous (Mar 9, 2013)

Reptiles? Don't think that will help!


----------



## elmthesofties (Aug 8, 2011)

something ridiculous said:


> Reptiles? Don't think that will help!


RFUK is not just for reptiles.  Although a lot of people DO keep reptiles there, the name is quite misleading as animal keepers of all sorts go there. There are people who own animal sanctuaries there, people who only have an interest in dogs/cats/other 'normal' animals, people who keep things like foxes, etc etc. It's quite diverse.


----------

